# Can anyone suggest a good source for small box hardware?



## DavidWhite (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I've recently been making small boxes, but I'm struggling to find a source of decent quality but not too expensive hardware - hinges and catches etc.

I tend to make the boxes out of fairly thin material - no more than 10mm (about 3/8) thick so the hinges in particular have to be small.

For my most recent box I bought these brusso hinges







from Amazon - they are wonderful quality but by the time I had them shipped to New Zealand they were damn nearly $50 for the pair.

I'd love to know if anyone has found similar quality hinges at a more reasonable price?

I also have had no luck at all finding good quality box catches / hooks - anyone found any?


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

When I just need a few, for a project, I go to the local craft store and purchase one of the little wooden boxes with hinges. I always use the 40% or 50% coupon and just get one at a time. That way I get the hinge, screws and a neet little storage box to boot.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a great idea and the next time I am in a craft store, I am going to have to take a look.


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

I too have struggled to find "mid-range" small box hinges. I've used the Brusso's and they are amazing but I can't justify them on every little box I make. I've tried the cheap ones from hardware stores, peachtree, etc., etc. but they all seem to be on the low end. I'd love to find some ~ $8 - $12 small brass hinges with screws that aren't quite Brusso's but not super cheap either.

There's several suppliers out there and I certainly haven't tried them all yet but maybe you'll have better luck. Let us know if you find anything!

Here's a new one I just found:

http://www.smallboxhardware.com/hinges.lasso?shop=A


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

http://craft-inc.myshopify.com/products/l262-largel-decorative-hinge This is where I get mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I've had good luck with buying from amazon. I bought some barrel hinges that worked well. You have to know what you're looking for though, otherwise it's hard to pick something without being able to pick it up and look at it.


----------



## DavidWhite (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas everyone.

I just came across this site:

http://www.veneerinlay.com.au/90-degree-butt-hinges/336-90-degree-lock-butt-hinge-1-pair.html

and their hinges look similar to the Brusso ones but quite a bit cheaper - I'll order some and report back!


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> http://craft-inc.myshopify.com/products/l262-largel-decorative-hinge This is where I get mine.
> 
> - Jim Finn


I like Craft-Inc. It's not the best quality, while for most of their hardware it's usually decent enough, but you can't beat the price.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Try these guys, they've been around a long time! http://www.constantines.com/


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Good luck with your quest. I have been on the same one for years. Hard to bet Brusso's quality, but the cost is pretty spendy. But their value is there if you want to go first class.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I've always relied on Michael's, Jo-Anns, and particularly Hobby Lobby. They all have some sort of assortment of small hinges for small boxes. And if that doesn't work, they usually have wooden boxes with the hinges and latch on them for a ridiculous price after the coupon, so you can just pull them off of those and re-use them. Just a thought.


----------

